# primitive bottles



## purpleferrets3

Its paint and cinnamon. I can't tell you exactly as she has a copyright on her patterns. I purchased her pattern awhile back and have made a few for my halloween display. Sorry


----------



## 13ghosts

I'm planning on the same thing with the potion bottles. 

Someone posted about finding rub on labels at michaels they looked pretty cool. Not primitive like tho. 

You should be able to cover the bottles with paint, moss, cinnamon, dirt, honestly whatever you think will make them look creepy. I tied twine around a few of mine so far.


----------



## dustin2dust

You could also make your own rub on transfers with a printer. 
Rub-On Transfer Paper & Rub on Decal Paper


----------



## gromit05

Those are so cool!


----------



## witchiepoo

i made a few the other night to add to the ones i made last year. 









i used a small wine bottle, a herb jar, a small carafe & a tonic water bottle. the llabels were put on another thread by a poster - i just printed them off. i used recycled string & garden twine to tie round them - but also good is the thin bandages you get - just tea or coffee stain them. 

there was also another tutorial on here about making a rusty sword - that was a paint - that might give you a similar effect


----------



## gromit05

Oh wow! Witchiepoo....those came out great!


----------



## jbrimaco

runswithvampires said:


> Does any body how to do this??? I really want to make my own spell bottles. Im having a witch theme party so i want to have some around the table .Primitive Grungy Halloween Witch Potion Bottles Pattern - eBay (item 170251741915 end time Aug-23-08 17:18:16 PDT)


 Wow - thanks eveyone for the ideas and what to use to make these!


----------



## witchiepoo

jbrimaco said:


> Wow - thanks eveyone for the ideas and what to use to make these!


be sure to let us see how you got on  don't forget trying to make your own labels - the bottles i made last year I just printed off the various ingredients using a spooky font. then ripped round the labels , scrunched them up & then soaked them in tea. once they were dry i just glued them on the bottles. I can't put a picture up until i get my halloween stuff down from the loft.


there are a few other threads with tuturials on potion bottles if you search though. good luck!


----------



## killer13

You can skip the soaking in tea part by purchasing calligraphy paper at Michaels. Just print your design in your printer, crinkle and tear around the edges. It looks great!

Here is what they look like without crinkling the paper:


----------



## TheGothicPrincess

killer 13 what did you use for the dragons blood, love the color green.


----------



## witchiepoo

runswithvampires said:


> Does any body how to do this??? I really want to make my own spell bottles. Im having a witch theme party so i want to have some around the table .Primitive Grungy Halloween Witch Potion Bottles Pattern - eBay (item 170251741915 end time Aug-23-08 17:18:16 PDT)


try this page 

tells you how to grunge up everything


----------



## twidget722

What is the best thing to use to attach the lables to the jars?


----------



## SouthernBelle

I made these last year:









































It was easy once I figured out what I was doing. Even managed to sell a few on Ebay.


----------



## MHooch

I made these for the 'Potions' classroom at last years Harry Potter party: just printed them, dyed mine with coffee, and crinkled them. Glued them on with the same glue I use for scrapbooking. The tip about the calligraphy paper would definitely save you a step...


----------



## cerinad

Here are mine. i did these this year using dead spider's how to..

View attachment 1926


View attachment 1927


View attachment 1928


BTW, Everyones jars are very good. I love to see everyones crafts
it is really inspiring.


----------



## Gothikren

Oh I love your frog with the witches hat it's too cute.


----------



## cerinad

Gothikren said:


> Oh I love your frog with the witches hat it's too cute.


Thanks I got that last year at the Just a Buck store. It's really pretty big. i thought it would go really well with my Witches Jars.


----------



## melissa

I'm amassing quite a collection of links for these. Here are a couple new ones (to me).

Canned Halloween Monstrosities

Dave Lowe's Specimen Jar


----------



## FamilyCorner

Wow I love ALL of these! You guys are so creative! I have a question for killer13. What font did you use on your bottles, I love it!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor

ooooh those look cool Killer13 - thanks for the tip on the calligraphy paper!


----------



## killer13

Sorry for the slow reply! The font is called Zombie Holocaust. You can download it for free here: Zombie Holocaust Font | dafont.com

The liquid in the dragons blood is just water and highlighter liquid. I bought three 3 packs, took them apart and soaked the "cores" in a little water. After about 15 mins. of soaking I squished all the fluid out of the cores. It ended up looking awesome without a black light, but really cool with one.

To adhere them to the bottles I just used a glue stick. I liberally applied the glue and pressed them firmly on the glass.

**NOTE: You can get the highlighters at a dollar store, that way you can save some money!


----------



## 13ghosts

I wanted to say that ALL of these jars look GREAT!

I'm making some this year with the labels from Michaels, everyone is giving me awesome ideas for what to put in the jars too!


----------



## Winnie Sanderson

You guys did a fabulous job! They look awesome!


----------



## Glass 'eye'

We did these last year, I thought they turned out great!


----------



## MHooch

Great display Glass 'eye' !!! Everyone's bottles and jars look fabulous!!


----------



## FamilyCorner

I just found these on a blog and thought they were cool

Aunt Mannys Creations: Aunt Mannys Witch Potion Bottle Giveaway!

It's actually a contest I think, but I didn't get that far. LOL Just thought of this thread and thought I would share


----------



## datura

you all did a great job, i was thinking about having a few mad scientist bottles as well but was looking for an unusual shape, i see now it would look great with an ordinary jar. will try the poly + cinnamon effect 
glass eye, i love your skeleton bottle handler, very cool !!!


----------



## Halloween Princess

Everyone's bottles look great. I am making a few mad scientist bottles this year but next year want to do a witch's room in the house. I not not very creative when coming up with names for the labels and what to put in them. Does anyone want to share what they have done?


----------



## witchiepoo

i found some fir cones & dried them - then pulled all the bits off - I have them in a jar called troll fingernails - but just as easily could be mummy or witches. the highlighter pens ones are great - use the inside part that has the colour & soak in water & you have bright coloured water - pink with some glitter makes great faerie tears. tiny whisps of green spider web make frogs breath. look in the garden for berries or seeds on plants & bushes - use them as deadly nightshade or other poisons, or eye of newt & toe of frog. 

don't forget graveyard dirt - just ordinary dirt obviously & use ashes from fires or cigarettes as ashes of vampire or anything like that.

I can't remember all the ones i used last year - my stuff is coming down from the loft next sunday (yay!) to be put up. but i'm sure others on here will give you more ideas.


----------



## melissa

More places to get bottles: Whole Foods or health food stores have kinds similar to the following (plain -- no labels). Not too expensive for a couple, but you probably wouldn't want to do your whole display with them.

We saw these in Hell, MI last weekend:


----------



## witchiepoo

melissa those look great! I'll have to check out my local shop to see if they have anything like that!


----------



## Halloween Princess

witchiepoo said:


> i found some fir cones & dried them - then pulled all the bits off - I have them in a jar called troll fingernails - but just as easily could be mummy or witches. the highlighter pens ones are great - use the inside part that has the colour & soak in water & you have bright coloured water - pink with some glitter makes great faerie tears. tiny whisps of green spider web make frogs breath. look in the garden for berries or seeds on plants & bushes - use them as deadly nightshade or other poisons, or eye of newt & toe of frog.
> 
> don't forget graveyard dirt - just ordinary dirt obviously & use ashes from fires or cigarettes as ashes of vampire or anything like that.
> 
> I can't remember all the ones i used last year - my stuff is coming down from the loft next sunday (yay!) to be put up. but i'm sure others on here will give you more ideas.


Thanks so much! I am taking notes =)


----------



## witchiepoo

here's some more;

ground faerie wings - any clour

moon dust - flour with a little silver glitter in it

charcoaled slugs - potato wedges that have been burnt to a crisp in the oven

love potion - any red or pink liquid - with heart confetti in it

unicorn tail - a few strands of a long whit wig

phenix feathers - red & gold coloured feathers


----------



## Novice

runswithvampires said:


> Does any body how to do this??? I really want to make my own spell bottles. Im having a witch theme party so i want to have some around the table .Primitive Grungy Halloween Witch Potion Bottles Pattern - eBay (item 170251741915 end time Aug-23-08 17:18:16 PDT)


How cute! When other little girls had crushes on Davy Jones and Donny Osmond, I had crushes on Vincent Price and Bela Lugosi.


----------

